# state of Bay trail support



## spaceille (May 11, 2016)

I have a small laptop with a Bay trail CPU (Intel Pentium N3520). I currently run Linux on it, but I'm considering switching to BSD (I'm already running FreeBSD on another machine). My question is, how is the support for this architecture/graphics? With Linux I've been having problems for some time. It's a known bug, and it hasn't been fixed yet: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109051
I've tried booting the installation CD and it works fine. But so did every Linux CD I tried for a few minutes/up to a few hours (the crashes/panics are completely unpredictable). So my question is: Is anybody running BSD on a similar machine, and if so, does it work better then in my short description?


----------



## shepper (May 11, 2016)

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel is not the problem.  The kernel drm code is the problem and both FreeBSD and OpenBSD base their inteldrm code on Linux.  Your graphics should eventually be supported by a FreeBSD release but it is going to take a while.  OpenBSD 5.9 does support Bay Trail and Broadwell graphics but I cannot vouch for the stability.  There is a OpenBSD live CD/USBimage that could be used to test prior to installing.  The FreeBSD project also has some snapshots that you may be able to install to a usb thumb drive to test.


----------



## spaceille (May 12, 2016)

Ok, thanks! I guess I should wait.


----------



## Phishfry (May 13, 2016)

The Minnowboard Max uses E3826 Baytrail and works fine. Xorg works with this driver:
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/SCFB


----------

